# Putear



## Fernando Esquivias

Por estos lares, Lima-Perú, se suele decir "putear" con el significado de: "reconvenir humillantemente a alguien".
Quisiera saber si este significado es el adecuado.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, y bienvenido. 

Por aquí significa básicamente hacerle la pascua a alguien. 
(Pero si en tu país significa eso otro, no tiene por qué ser incorrecto, es otro uso de ustedes). 

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Si así lo usan en Perú y lo entienden, claro que es adecuado. En México ése es sólo uno de los signifcados que tiene. Casi siempre significa darle una golpiza a alguien, literal o figuradamente (como cuando sacas todas malas en un examen). Hay otros significados que dependerán del contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Fernando Esquivias said:


> Por estos lares, Lima-Perú, se suele decir "putear" con el significado de: "reconvenir humillantemente a alguien".
> Quisiera saber si este significado es el adecuado.


Por aquí también es uno de los significados posibles (el otro es insultar, sin más).

¡Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Mate

Es insultar pero también es protestar por algo que a uno le pasó o le está pasando. 

_Si no consigo pasaje a Brasil para las vacaciones voy a putear hasta en arameo.

Me atendieron tan mal que me fui a las puteadas.

Justo que me compré el aire frío calor se cortó la luz en toda la manzana. Me pasé la noche sudando y puteando.
_


----------



## Calambur

Mate said:


> Es insultar pero también es protestar por algo que a uno le pasó o le está pasando.


Es verdad. Pero esa sería una forma de putear "impersonalmente".


----------



## Vampiro

“Putear” también puede significar irse de… bueno… buscar los servicios de una de esas chicas que se ríen en la fila.


(Mate: ¿qué te pasó?)
_


----------



## jorgema

Fernando Esquivias said:


> Por estos lares, Lima-Perú, se suele decir "putear" con el significado de: "reconvenir humillantemente a alguien".
> Quisiera saber si este significado es el adecuado.




Sí, ese y también el significado de protestar acaloradamente y con insultos incluidos. Se sobreentiende que es porque en la reconvención (y en la protesta) se lanzan muchos 'puta'.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> “Putear” también puede significar irse de… bueno… buscar los servicios de una de esas chicas que se ríen en la fila.
> 
> 
> (Mate: ¿qué te pasó?)
> _


¿Las chicas que no fían? 
Los que lo han hecho me comentan que a eso lo llamamos putañear.


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> “Putear” también puede significar irse de… bueno… buscar los servicios de una de esas chicas que se ríen en la fila.
> 
> 
> (Mate: ¿qué te pasó?)
> _




Creo que en el Perú a eso no le llamaríamos "putear", pues si alguien dijera "me voy a putear" creo que lo primero que pensaríamos es que se va a dedicar a la vida fácil (ustedes entienden el eufemismo).


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Costa Rica recibe el mismo uso que han descrito Calambur y Matilde Mate. Putear, como intransitivo, es proferir toda suerte de dichos para los que en la televisión pondrían un bip. Y putear a alguien (como transitivo) es _darle una tratada_, es decir, recordarle a su madre y más.

Creo que ya nadie lo usa para referirse a las visitas a los hoteles de alta rotatividad con las señoritas de la esquina.

Bienvenido al foro, Fernando.


----------



## emm1366

En Colombia:

se estropeó el negocio = Se putió el negocio.


----------



## swift

Qué bueno que Emm anotó esa forma pronominal.

_*Putearse*_ significa en Costa Rica lo mismo que *cabrearse*:

-Le pedí plata prestada y se puteó todo.

Es curioso que el verbo putear, en cualquiera de sus usos, a menudo vaya acompañado de "todo"...


----------



## jorgema

swift said:


> Qué bueno que Emm anotó esa forma pronominal.
> 
> _*Putearse*_ significa en Costa Rica lo mismo que *cabrearse*:
> 
> -Le pedí plata prestada y se puteó todo.
> 
> Es curioso que el verbo putear, en cualquiera de sus usos, a menudo vaya acompañado de "todo"...



Yo había escuchado "emputarse" para ese caso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Las chicas que no fían?
> Los que lo han hecho me comentan que a eso lo llamamos putañear.



Putañear también por aquí, y putañeros los consumidores de tal servicio. Arderéis todos en el infierno, insensatos.

Saludos urbi et orbi.


----------



## flljob

jorgema said:


> Yo había escuchado "emputarse" para ese caso.


 
*Emputarse* es *enojarse*.
*Putear* también se entiende como *putañear* (que por aquí no se usa) o como ejercer la prostitución, o ser promiscua una mujer.


----------



## Vampiro

Y con el significado de “enojarse mucho” hay quien dice “emputecerse”.
Qué palabra más versátil, ¿no?
Los angelitos no nos vamos al infierno (bueno… a veces nos arrojan del paraíso… casi lo olvidaba)
_


----------



## jorgema

flljob said:


> *Emputarse* es *enojarse*.
> *Putear* también se entiende como *putañear* (que por aquí no se usa) o como ejercer la prostitución, o ser promiscua una mujer.




Así es "emputarse" es lo mismo que "enojarse". Y "putear" ejercer ese oficio, o como dices, comportarse promiscuamente una mujer.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Por estos lares, Lima-Perú, se suele decir "putear" con el significado de: "reconvenir humillantemente a alguien".


También se da en nuestras costas, Fernando, te haya dicho propiamente insultos o no.



Namarne said:


> Por aquí significa básicamente hacerle la pascua a alguien.


Estimado:
Recién caigo en la cuenta de que no entendí tu respuesta. ¿Qué es hacerle la pascua a alguien en los cielos catalanes? ¿Tiene algo que ver con las navidades?

Todos los ejemplos de Mate me son naturales, porque yo me paso puteando.



			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> Y con el significado de “enojarse mucho” hay quien dice “emputecerse”.


La gente aquí se emputece de otra manera: este aparato se emputeció, no funciona más; me emputecí tratando de resolver ese problema (y perdí el examen). Equivalente a "me volví puto".



			
				Lurrezko said:
			
		

> y putañeros los consumidores de tal servicio.


Sí, señor, me olvidaba de esa. Y que ardan nomás en el Averno, sucios cochinos.


----------



## Polizón

Vampiro, Adolfo, casi no los reconocí con esos disfraces.

Putear, puteada, son palabras de uso común en este país y por lo que noto en toda -o casi toda- América hispana. El significado siempre está relacionado a metarle la madre, la abuela y si es posible, hasta la sexta generación, al interlocutor.  Es claro que en este caso, la persona que putea está convencida de que tiene la razón y que la otra persona es muy torpe, imprudente o negligente.

Conozco casos de personas que se putean cuando descubren que ellos mismos hicieron una barrabasada. En este caso será un puteo al aire. 

Y por supuesto, ir a putear es ir con aquellas señoritas de la vida fácil y del buen gozar.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> El significado siempre está relacionado a metarle la madre, la abuela y si es posible, hasta la sexta generación, al interlocutor.


no me parece que el "putear" peruano llegue hasta el significado de "mentarle la madre" y demás. Putear a alguien podrá significar insultarlo o "carajear" a alguien, pero "mentar la madre" ya pasa a un nivel de ofensa particular que el "putear" no tiene, me parece.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jorgema

Geviert said:


> no me parece que el "putear" peruano llegue hasta el significado de "mentarle la madre" y demás. Putear a alguien podrá significar insultarlo o "carajear" a alguien, pero "mentar la madre" ya pasa a un nivel de ofensa particular que el "putear" no tiene, me parece.
> 
> Saludos.


[/QUOTE]

"Mentar la madre" es mucho más que simplemente "putear". Pero cuando alguien te "putea" sí es normal que se mencione la palabra 'puta' (*¡putamadre!*, o más comunmente *'ta mare*) Eso no se considera "mentar la madre", que en el Perú se hace con una palabra que no tiene nada que ver con 'puta'.


----------



## duvija

Polizón said:


> Putear, puteada, son palabras de uso común en este país y por lo que noto en toda -o casi toda- América hispana. El significado siempre está relacionado a metarle la madre, la abuela y si es posible, hasta la sexta generación, al interlocutor. .
> 
> Conozco casos de personas que se putean cuando descubren que ellos mismos hicieron una barrabasada. En este caso será un puteo al aire.
> 
> Saludos.


 
O como solían decirme mis hijos 'no grites más y acordate que estás hablando mal de vos misma'


----------



## Calambur

Polizón said:


> Conozco casos de personas que se putean cuando descubren que ellos mismos hicieron una barrabasada.


Yo misma lo digo a veces:_ ¡la reputamadre que me parió! ¿Cómo pude ser tan imbécil?_
_------_ 


duvija said:


> O como solían decirme mis hijos 'no grites más y acordate que estás hablando mal de vos misma'


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Recién caigo en la cuenta de que no entendí tu respuesta. ¿Qué es hacerle la pascua a alguien en los cielos catalanes? ¿Tiene algo que ver con las navidades?


 
Lo mismo que en los de Andalucía:
*hacer la ~ *a alguien.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq.</SPAN> Fastidiarlo, molestarlo, perjudicarlo.

Pero no me preguntes el por qué. Ni idea



Y termino: 



Namarne said:


> (Pero si en tu país significa eso otro, no tiene por qué ser incorrecto, es otro uso de ustedes).


 
¡Ajajá, tú tambien!


----------



## el_ochito

En Venezuela lo usamos más como "ser promiscuo/a" que como visitar un burdel. Tampoco lo utilizamos con el sentido de insultar o decir groserías a alguien. 

Una acepción nueva que hemos creado sí puede ser más interesante para ustedes:

Primero surgió el adjetivo "puteado" para describir algo que estaba tan utilizado por todo el mundo que ya había perdido su encanto inicial. Típicamente ocurre con modas efímeras: primero los relojes pulsera cómicamente enormes eran algo "cool", deseado, pero a medida que ya demasiada gente los compró y los usaba, ya estaban "puteados".

A partir de allí, pues regresamos al verbo y ahora lo solemos utilizar (en un registro algo vulgar, pero no poco común) como "reducir la novedad de algo o alguien, disminuyendo el interés en ese algo, por virtud de su uso popular en demasía".

"Ya no me gusta esa canción.. está demasiado puteada"

"No me putees la camisa, vale, cómprate una distinta. Yo la vi primero"


----------



## borealum

aqui en Bolivia putear es sinonimo de insultar,retar,reñir "mi papa me puteo porque llegue tarde anoche"


----------



## Polizón

Originally Posted by *Jorgema* 
"Mentar la madre" es mucho más que simplemente "putear". Pero cuando alguien te "putea" sí es normal que se mencione la palabra 'puta' (*¡putamadre!*, o más comunmente *'ta mare*) Eso no se considera "mentar la madre", que en el Perú se hace con una palabra que no tiene nada que ver con 'puta'.[/QUOTE]

Cuestión de matices. Si en la puteada mencionan a la madre, pues la están mentando.


----------



## rlilloy

El sinónimo sera insultar, en un castellano "neutro", académico, por lo menos el uso en Argentina, por ejemplo: "Se fue puteando en voz baja."
Que otra palabra, que no sea un habla de un solo pais pero más vigorosa que insultar existe?, se me ocurre maldecir o blasfemar pero no me gustan del todo.


----------



## Pixidio

En tierras argentas, recurrir a los servicios de señoritas de mala vida (como decía mi abuela) es sencillamente "ir de putas", y al consumidor asiduo de tales prestaciones es un "gatero"
Putear es proferir una seguidilla de insultos a alguien, a algo o a uno mismo. Y no necesariamente en la puteada debe estar incluida la palabra "madre".


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> En tierras argentas, recurrir a los servicios de señoritas de mala vida (como decía mi abuela) es sencillamente "ir de putas", y al consumidor asiduo de tales prestaciones es un "gatero"
> Putear es proferir una seguidilla de insultos a alguien, a algo o a uno mismo. Y no necesariamente en la puteada debe estar incluida la palabra "madre".


 

Se dice 'señoritas que dieron el mal paso'. Hay que corregir a tu abuela.

Sí, putear en Urug. y Argent. es simplemente largar la bronca... con o sin madre.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

torrebruno said:


> Lo mismo que en los de Andalucía:


----------



## Ibermanolo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Putañear también por aquí, y putañeros los consumidores de tal servicio. Arderéis todos en el infierno, insensatos.
> 
> Saludos urbi et orbi.


 
La primera vez que lo oigo, por aquí los consumidores puteros y el acto "irse de putas".

Putear (a alguien) = hacerle la pascua = hacerle la puñeta = hacerle la vida imposible


----------



## Lurrezko

Ibermanolo said:


> La primera vez que lo oigo, por aquí los consumidores puteros y el acto "irse de putas".
> 
> Putear (a alguien) = hacerle la pascua = hacerle la puñeta = hacerle la vida imposible



Tienes razón, es mucho más frecuente *putero*, desde luego. *Putañero* está en desuso.


----------



## rlilloy

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tienes razón, es mucho más frecuente *putero*, desde luego. *Putañero* está en desuso.


pero en Argentina se dice putañero, el que anda todo el tiempo enganchado (liado) con señoras que dieron el mal paso...


----------



## asm

jorgema said:


> Creo que en el Perú a eso no le llamaríamos "putear", pues si alguien dijera "me voy a putear" creo que lo primero que pensaríamos es que se va a dedicar a la vida fácil (ustedes entienden el eufemismo).


Creo que este verbo se usa en los dos sentidos, tanto para solicitar el servicio como para ofrecerlo, todo depende del contexto.
Es como rentar.


----------



## cachomero

Hola





Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tienes razón, es mucho más frecuente *putero*, desde luego. *Putañero* está en desuso.


...en la Península Ibérica.
En Canarias se utiliza más que *putero* y, al parecer, en Argentina también.

Hasta luego


----------



## Lurrezko

cachomero said:


> Hola
> ...en la Península Ibérica.
> En Canarias se utiliza más que *putero* y, al parecer, en Argentina también.
> 
> Hasta luego



Siempre hablo del uso específico de mi zona, obviamente.

Saludos


----------



## cachomero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Siempre hablo del uso específico de mi zona, obviamente.
> 
> Saludos


A lo mejor deberías restringirla un poco, porque Canarias es Spain, o al menos hasta que los marroquíes no nos echen.


----------



## Lurrezko

cachomero said:


> A lo mejor deberías restringirla un poco, porque Canarias es Spain, o al menos hasta que los marroquíes no nos echen.



Digo de mi zona, entendiendo *zona* como zona del país, aunque ya veo que es ambiguo. Quizá debería decir _en mi rellano_.


----------



## J.A.I.M.E.

En Chile "putear" se aplica para ir a meterse con prostitutas.

Sólo últimamente, tal vez tras la llegada de canales argentinos en tv cable nacional, se está aplicando, además, y más que todo en gente joven, como sinónimo de insultar con groserías "de alto calibre" (tradicionalmente se usa para este caso la expresión "garabatear", o la aún más chilena "agarrar a chuchadas", palabra esta última que la pronunciaríamos vulgarmente como "chucháh").


----------

